# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  أحواض سمك جدارية

## sajoo

تُعتبر أحواض السمك الجدارية منظراً جمالياً رائعاً في المنزل، وقد نواجه بعض المعاناة في اختيار المكان والحجم والتصميم المناسبين للمنزل، إليكِ ديكورات أحواض سمك جدارية 




images.jpgimages (1).jpgimages (2).jpgdownload.jpgdownload (1).jpg

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حلوة التصاميم الجدارية شو ما كانت سواءاً احواض سمك ام مدافيء ام لوحات فنية .. حتى ان التصاميم الجدارية تُدرّس بجامعات انجليزية بتخصصات مستقلة عن تخصص الديكور والتصميم الداخلي ..
حلوين الصور شكراً الك 
*

----------


## بسمه

كتير حلوه هالاحواض رووووعه بيعطوا رونق خاص للمكان 
وبوفروا مساحه  :Eh S(6):  
مشكورررره sajooo

----------


## sajoo

كلك زوء ( هدوء عاصف ) اجمل شي الديكور يعطي ارتياح نفسي كثيرا

----------


## sajoo

> كتير حلوه هالاحواض رووووعه بيعطوا رونق خاص للمكان 
> وبوفروا مساحه  
> مشكورررره sajooo


شكرا يا بسومة الامورة

----------


## shams spring

*حلوين كتير هالديكورات ... وبيعطو رونق خاص للصالة 
يسلموووووووووو على هالاختيار الراقي ^_^*

----------


## علاء سماره

الأحواض حلوه كثير 
بس بصراحه وجود السمك في المنزل بغض النضر إلو رونق خاص 
وجماليه خاصه

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتير حلوين بيعطو أمل وتفاؤل وتغيير بالنفسية و تجديد بالديكور 
اختيار جميل

----------


## (dodo)

حلوين كتير

----------

